# Bottle babies temp?



## 11langenkamp_w (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 2  3 day old pygmy goats  and there mother died Its low 50s at night here is that to cold for them to survive with out there mom? Also how much would you feed them and how often? thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 6, 2011)

roll would be the bottle expert. If they have dry shelter, out of the wind and rain, 50's will be fine. 

I feed them 4 times a day the first week, I know roll only feeds them 3 times  a day.   I am not sure how much a pygmy eats compared to a full size breed, but I would say let them eat as much as they want 4 times a day, as long as they aren't bloated and miserable looking afterwards, feed them on a regular basis, and try to feed them a consistant amout, like, 6am,11pm,4pm and 10-pm.  Being consistant is important for their digesting, feeding them too close together, to often will cause bloat and stomach problems. feed them close to the same amount each feeding. go down to 3 feeding a day at a week of age. 

I know a full-sized breed will eventually be eating 20 ounces 3 times a day.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright i have them in a big cardboard box with straw a lamp which is reading 80 degrees to warm?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2011)

I probably wouldn't offer any extra heat unless they are 'acting' cold....standing hunched up and shivery or if their mouths are cold inside / they are lethargic.

Good luck w/ them!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

If they were mine, I wouldn't be putting heat on them unless it was below freezing, or they were just born and still drying off. Otherwise in my opinion a little cooler is better for them anyway, Too warm they are more at risk of bacterial scours, parasites and respistory problems. 

Exericize and sun shine is important, fresh water available, and in the next couple of days they should have tender hay or grass/pasture to nibble on to get their rumen started up.  They wont look like they are eating it at first. and with out their mom's they will be slower to start munching on hay, but they will get the hang of it in 2 or 3 weeks. 

At around 3 weeks you can starat offering them a sprinkle of goat pelleted feed. Again at first they wont act like htey have any idea what to do with it. around 5 or 6 weeks is when they really start getting going on it. And look forward to a little grain.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Oct 7, 2011)

Water even for 4 day old goats?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> Water even for 4 day old goats?


Well they wont drink a gallon of it or anything like that, but they will start checking it out and sip a little when they need it. I see even my 1 week old kids checking out the water pan and sipping with their moms.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Oct 11, 2011)

alright should i just put a really shallow one in there so they drowned? And have any ideas for a any time bottle like a automatic one?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 11, 2011)

a shallow pan will work or dog food bowl.  Also google "milk bar"  or "lamb bar"  these are buckets or containers with nipples attached to the bottom that you put cold milk in. 

http://www.wigginsinc.com/Nursing Supplies.htm


there are some home-made designs, I am trying to find an example, maybe someone else has an idea for you. I have never used one. 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AATo/NfL0J9cTqdw/Kid+Goats+on+Bottle+Rack.jpg

look up "how to make a lamb bar feeder".


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright thank you very much


----------

